# Snail eggs?



## Texansis (Dec 27, 2006)

What do snail eggs look like?
I have a couple almost invisible spheres that have white dots evenly spaced on the outside, about the size of a baby pea. Are these snail eggs? Or could they belong to one of my fish?

55gal
5 Peppered Cory
4 Molly
1 female betta
1 gold gourami 
assorted volunteer snails (between speck size and black-eyed pea size).


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

what kind of snails do you have in your tank? I know apple snails lay their clutches above water and I think trumpet snails are live breeders.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Sound like snail eggs, yes.


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

I had ramshorn snails lay eggs like no tomorrow. They must taste terrible as none of the fish would even bother with them.


----------



## Texansis (Dec 27, 2006)

The snails are just the little grey/brown spherical hitch-hikers. Probably came home with some plants.


----------

